# My Mantids



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is my small collection, all from Yen  

African Stick Mantis













African Lichen Mantis













And a big fat Budwing













She was fat for a reason


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 17, 2011)

I love 'em! Especially the Stick...those guys are so underrated! They just look like a plain ol' stick in the pics, but they're really awesome in person, with a matching personality!  (I'm hoping mine breed and make LOTS of babies!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2011)

I am really liking the sticks as well. And they eat crickets  

The lichens don't seem to interested in the crickets though...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2011)

Her had a baby in her belly! :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Jan 17, 2011)

Budwings and Popa Spurca = my favorite underrated mantises!

Lichen Mantis = O-K


----------



## Chris drake (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm also enjoying the stick mantids. Thanks Leanne. I've got them all set up in their individual homes.

Chris


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 18, 2011)

realy nice mantids. I'm going to have to look into the sticks. seems like everyone likes them.

the lichins are also growing on me so I might look into them down the road too.

a great collection you have there. congrats.

Harry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Her had a baby in her belly! :lol:


I thought she was just really fat! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris78 said:


> I'm also enjoying the stick mantids. Thanks Leanne. I've got them all set up in their individual homes.
> 
> Chris


Mine are all living together. I have not had any cannabalism. They are in a 12 x 12 x 12 enclosure.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2011)

me too!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought Popas couldn´t live together :blink: , My female is very agressive, She ate crickets as soon as they are in her enclosure


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> I thought Popas couldn´t live together :blink: , My female is very agressive, She ate crickets as soon as they are in her enclosure


I'm not sure if I will be able to house them together as adults, but now they are all juvies.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 19, 2011)

Leeann,

I just can't stop looking at your sticks. they are so cute.

I just got some D. Lobata and they remind me of them a little, as they are only L1 and one L2.

but I can't wait until you show us what they look more like when adult. sure I saw other photos online, but your babies rock. B) 

Harry


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> Leeann,
> 
> I just can't stop looking at your sticks. they are so cute.
> 
> ...


Why Thank You! There WILL for sure be more pics! and more mantids


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to see they are doing well for you Leeann. Hopefully you have moved the 'over-protective' female from the ootheca by now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Glad to see they are doing well for you Leeann. Hopefully you have moved the 'over-protective' female from the ootheca by now.


lol! I wasn't sure if they guarded their ooths?! I am used to reptiles and some of them do guard their nests. Yes I removed the ooths and gave her some larger branches


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2011)

you just never know what a mama is thinking, better safe than sorry! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> you just never know what a mama is thinking, better safe than sorry! :lol:


She is quite intimidating :mellow:


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 21, 2011)

Leeann said:


> Why Thank You! There WILL for sure be more pics! and more mantids


oooh, more mantids. today is payday. stop me. hold me back from the buy now button.  

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 21, 2011)

haha, Harry, good thing there is no buy now button on this forum, but what a neat Idea! :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 21, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, Harry, good thing there is no buy now button on this forum, but what a neat Idea! :lol:


the only reason I didn't order any popas today is that I need a new rack system first. I'm telling you, I got more deli cups on my bedroom dresser then are in my store...and I work in the deli dept!!!!  

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you find yourself getting up in the middle of the night, to grab a container and try to weigh and wrap it? :blink:


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 22, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Do you find yourself getting up in the middle of the night, to grab a container and try to weigh and wrap it? :blink:


no, too busy playing with my crested geckos. oh, and looking in on all my babies sleeping. come on, you know you do it too. :lol: 

Harry


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

The babies are hatching!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats, let the fruit flies roll.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2011)

They are already eating the fruitflies  

Now, WHAT AM I GOING TO DO WITH ALL OF THEM?!! Mom also laid ANOTHER ooth!


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 18, 2011)

Must. Fight. Urge. :wacko: :taz: Those are awesome looking, and congrats. I love how they're all black at that stage.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at all them babies! :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 18, 2011)

wow, lots of babies. are they budwings from the fat girl, Leeann?

Harry


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> wow, lots of babies. are they budwings from the fat girl, Leeann?
> 
> Harry


Yes they are! Fat girl laid another ooth too!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe... you'll be snowed under with babies! :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 19, 2011)

Leeann said:


> I am really liking the sticks as well. And they eat crickets
> 
> The lichens don't seem to interested in the crickets though...


Nice pics!

The Lichens will eat small crickets. They may not like to be hand fed but they will eat them on their own. Mine eat them all the time. So long as their perch is not too high off the floor of the tank or the crickets have a means of climbing up they will get eaten.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

Katnapper said:


> Hehe... you'll be snowed under with babies! :lol:


Yeah I am thinking I should sell the other ooth, I don't think I can handle many more babies!


----------

